# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  Zerdüşt PKK kamplarından şok ayin görüntüleri!

## anau2

KK kamplarından şok ayin görüntüleri!




*PKK kamplarından şok ayin görüntüleri!*
yeni habe


*Çatışmalarda ölen militanlarını pagan merasimi ile defneden PKK'nın, Zerdüşt yüzü de açığa çıktı. Örgüt militanlarının düzenledikleri törenlerde ateşe nasıl taptıkları görüntülendi. Milli Gazete'nin ulaştığı ayin fotoğraflarında militanlar Öcalan bayrağı altında ateşe secde edip, sembolik krala tapınıyor.*
Son dönemde dini argümanları kullanarak bölge insanının dini hassasiyetlerini istismar eden PKK'nın kamplarda ateşe nasıl taptıkları ortaya çıktı. Milli Gazete'nin haberine göre, örgüte katılan gençleri, yetiştiği sosyo-kültürel yapıdan ve dini inançlarından arındırmaya çalışan örgüt, ilk önce, tiyatro ve kısa piyeslerle gençlerin zihinlerini yıkamaya başlıyor.

Hazırlanan piyesler daha çok mağaralar da oynanıyor. Mağaraya kurulan bir sahnede sözde tanrı kral bulunuyor. Mabed olarak kabul edilen saray figürünün önünde bulunan kişiye tanrı kral sıfatını yükleyen militanlar, bu figür üzerinden, suratlarına yaptıkları makyajlarla, canlandırma yapıyorlar. Canlandırma yapılan piyeslerde kullanılan giysiler ve figürler, piyeslerde M.Ö çağlara yani pagan dönemine ait konuların işlendiğini gösteriyor.

*PKK'NIN ZERDÜŞT YÜZÜ
*PKK'ya katılan gençleri adım adım asimile eden örgüt ilk eğitim devresini tamamlayan militanları için ikinci evrede dehşet verici planlar hazırlıyor. PKK'nın Kuzey Irak, İran ve Suriye'deki kamplarına belirli zamanlarda götürülen militanlar burada İslami kimliklerinden koparılıyor. Kırsal alanda silah eğitimini başarı ile tamamlayan militanlara Kürtçülük davası aşılandıktan sonra sıra Müslüman militanların devşirilmesine geliyor. İlk adımda tiyatro ve piyeslerle anlatılmaya çalışılan Zerdüştlük, sonrasında ise gerçek ayin şeklini alıyor. Örgüt üyeleri belirlenen dönemlerde Abdullah Öcalan'ın resimlerinin bulunduğu alanlarda bir araya gelerek ibadet yapıyor. Düz bir alana yakılan ateşin etrafında kırmızı, sarı ve yeşil renkli kıyafetlerle yapılan sapkın ayine ateşin etrafını saran diğer militanlar da katılıyor. Zerdüşt felsefesine birebir uyan ayinlerde bir önder etraftaki insanları ateşe davet ediyor.



*İSLAM'DAN SOĞUTMAYA ÇALIŞIYORLAR
*Ağrı'da örgütten kaçarak güvenlik güçlerine teslim olan iki teröristin emniyette verdikleri ifade, PKK'nın İslam'a bakış açısını da gözler önüne seriyor. Ramazan'ın ilk günü bir köyün yakınında otururken teravih sonrası camide okunan ilahiden etkilenip kaçan teröristlerden Ş.I., "İslam dininden nefret ediyorlardı. Kürtlerin dininin Zerdüştlük olduğunu söylüyorlardı." diyor."Kırsala çıkmadan önce PKK İslam dinine sahip çıkan ve halkın dini değerlerini paylaşan bir görünüme sahip. Ancak dağa çıkınca bu durum böyle değil." ifadelerini kullanan Çektar-Bazidi kod adlı Ş.I. adlı terörist, örgütü 'İslam düşmanı' olarak tanımlıyor. Dağda kendilerine Zerdüştlük propagandası yapıldığını anlatıyor. Ailesinin kendisini dini değerlere göre yetiştirdiğini belirten Ş.I., "Dağda dini inançlara ve yaşayışlara sıcak bakılmadığını ve hatta dini değerler ile dalga geçildiğini gördüm. Dini değerlere sahip örgüt mensuplarını dışlayarak, baskı altına alarak İslam dininden soğutmaya çalışıyorlar." diyor. Dini yaşama konusunda örgüt içinde yenilerin oluşturduğu grupla eskiler arasında ayrılık olduğunu söyleyen Ş.I., "Eski grup, yenilere baskı yaparak din değiştirmesi yönünde telkinde bulunuyor. Bu konuda bir tartışmada ajanlıkla suçlandım. Yeni katılanlar fırsat bulsa ve tutuklanmayacaklarını bilseler, örgütten kaçacaklar." diyor.



*FOTOĞRAFLAR KARAYILAN'I DOĞRULUYOR
*Terör örgütünün iki numaralı ismi Murat Karayılan, Almanya'da yayımlanan 'Bir Savaşın Anatomisi' isimli kitabında, PKK'nın dine yaklaşımını anlatırken, İslam dinine ağır hakaretlerde bulunmuş, 'Kürtlerin ideolojik kimlik ve aynı zamanda inanç dini' diye tanımladığı Zerdüştlük için övgüler düzmüştü. Bu fotoğraflarla birlikte PKK'nın Zerdüştlüğü ne kadar önemsediği ve gençlere nasıl aşılamaya çalıştığı da belgelenmiş oldu.

*Milli Gazete

Kaynak: http://www.sabah.com.tr/Gundem/2011/...i-336642305992*

----------

